# Barn Find 1938 Super Deluxe Autocycle



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2016)

Hey guys, just need a tank !




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2016)

Honestly though, friend let me borrow this since I twisted my ankle and need to work out somehow.  Haven't been on a bike since Tim let me ride his Lasalle around about a year ago .... been awhile. China crap rides pretty well....kind of shocked 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2016)

Frame is kinda small.....now I know what Mike feels like ridding around....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 5, 2016)

1938 super deluxe autocycle? Try Walmart junk.  If you like it, fine! But why the title?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> 1938 super deluxe autocycle? Try Walmart junk.  If you like it, fine! But why the title?



Inside joke

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2016)

Must have skipped by this thread somehow. Must have been the word Barn in the title.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 8, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Must have skipped by this thread somehow. Must have been the word Barn in the title.



it was the word "Schwinn" for me


----------



## Maskadeo (May 8, 2016)

Ugh. I hate it when people put house paint on an autocycle


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> Ugh. I hate it when people put house paint on an autocycle




Yah, nothing worse than a bike painted an ugly green with an oil base house paint applied with a 4" brush or roller.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 11, 2016)

The finger in the picture needs to be smashed with a hammer.  I wasted several milliseconds of panting before my stomach turned.


----------



## vincev (May 13, 2016)

Barn finds are common.Everything comes from barns.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 14, 2016)

The finger should have been placed over the Schwinn script.


----------



## bikebozo (May 15, 2016)

got your attention,!!!!!   mission accomplished ,


----------

